# ultimate pro-elite vs ultra light repair stand



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Trying to decide betwen these 2 ultimate stands. I will be using it to clean adjust and modify my bikes (2) as well as my freinds bikes. I plan on takig it on camping trips and such. It is $40.00 price increase for the pro-elite. There is a review on here stating how awsome it is. I on't need the weight savings just wondering if the extra cash is worth it for the pro elite.

ultimate site: http://www.ussbike.com/s.nl?sc=21&category=60
review: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=202942&highlight=pro+elite+review


----------



## humdinger4u (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the head unit that holds your bike that they want more for. I've looked at both of these in the bike shop and I like the Elite over the repair stand just because of the head unit. It make it so much easier to clamp your bike in and out. I don't own one though....yet!!!! 

Michael


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

my park just died so i just researched repair stands for the past couple of days and decided on and ordered the pro elite. the design of the ratcheting clamp with the spring loaded release is what sold me.....


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Yep, I just ordered the pro elite from the LBS. Heavier has to equal studier and the head is really pro quality so ther you have it.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Not necessarily sturdier, but the "light" version only has a 57" max height, 14" shorter than ther Pro Elite. That's pretty substantial.

There is also a 3" difference in base diameter, which isn't much, but all the same results in a little better stability for the Pro Elite (which is good on uneven dirt surfaces).

I believe the focus of the "light" workstand was an airline-friendly folded length.


----------



## GLIDE (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the Pro Ultra Lite. My buddy has the Sport. A friend of mine just got the pro elite for her husband. I have used the first two extensively. I used the pro elite once teaching her how to tear down and tune a bike.

All are fully capable of doing everything and everything, from simply cleaning to removing a sticky BB. I like my stand the best. The sport is almost the same, but doesn't have the best clamp. You have to spin it. The pro elite is really nice, but it is bulky and you really don't need the bells and whistles. My stand, the pro ultra lite, packs down small, stands stout, has QRs in all the right places, and has the quick draw clamp that really works well. (I've been a wrench for a number of years and am comparing all three stands to the standard shop Park bolt in the cement stand)

I am not sure about the price differences between the 3 (got mine on EP), but after experiencing all three intimately.... I would definately move on the Pro Ultra Lite.


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*chiming in.....*

i just got the sport from jenson, and its really nice. I know it's not as easy to get the bikes in and out of the clamp but for the price it was worth it to me...

i know the pro is only 40 buck more than the one i got but i originally was only going to spend 80 for the small recreation one....

my choice would be the pro... I dont think you'd need more from what you said..


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a 7 year old classic stand that has been great. I love it and still use it.

That clamp on the elite is nice tho. I would get the elite for sure.


----------

